# Retroactive AGR credit



## wayman (Dec 5, 2007)

If an AGR member travels on Amtrak without supplying their AGR number when reserving the tickets, I know there's a way to call or write AGR Customer Service (distinct from Julie, right?) and connect your AGR number with your ticket reservation number. Can't remember exactly what that process is, though, and a quick search of the AGR Q&A on their website didn't turn up the process--can someone remind me?

But what about someone who travels on Amtrak, and subsequently--later the same week, say--joins AGR? Can they connect their extremely recent travel to their new AGR acccount by the same process, or is that impossible?

I have a friend who is, I just found out, taking lots of Amtrak travel this week (something uncommon for him). I'm not sure if he's in AGR, so I want to entice him to join under the "referrals get a 500 point bonus for both parties" special. If there's further the opportunity for him to retroactively get points for all his travel this week, I want to mention that in my enticement! He's taken/is taking PHL-BOS round-trip and PHL-CVS round-trip; with the double-point bonus (if he could also get that), he'd get at least 1,300 points just from the 100 point minimums doubled plus the referral bonus (and also the web sign-up bonus, if that's still in effect).

Thanks!

--Will


----------



## AlanB (Dec 5, 2007)

Will,

If he signs up right away and before his first trip would have posted (usually at least 1 week before it posts), then he can call Julie ask for an agent and have them add his number to the reservation for trips already taken. There are no absolute guarantees, but in that case his points should automatically show up. Failing that, he'll have to send in copies of his ticket stubs or try the online "missing trip" function, although I'm not sure if the latter works if the number wasn't on the original reservation. He can only earn retroactive points for trips taken within 21 days of his registration.

All reservations for trips upcoming should post normally, as long as he gets an agent to enter the number into the computer.

And yes, if he immediately after registering signs up for the double points promo, then all trips should earn double points, even retro points.


----------

